# Extract Recipe for Amber Lager Beer



## Savana123 (Dec 1, 2010)

This is an extract recipe type for making the amber lager beer.

Here are some ingredients that are very essential in terms of making this beer, Below are the ingredients that you can see and use it in the recipe-


* 8 oz us 40'L Crystal Malt
* 5 oz Munich Malt
* 1 oz us Chocolate malt
* 1 oz victory 28L
* 6-1/2 LB amber malt extract syrup
* 1/4 oz Chinook @12%AA (4 HBU) (bittering hop)
* 1/4 oz crystal (flavor hop)
* 1 tsb irish moss
* 1/4 oz perle (aroma hop)
* liquid san fransisco lager yeast (white lab)
* 1-1/4 cup muntons dry malt extract (for priming)

Primary Ferment: 7 days or until slowed fermentation
Secondary Ferment: 4 weeks

Please let me know if you find out something different about this recipe.


----------

